

Bitstamp was hacked 2 weeks ago, and only now are users finding out - atian
http://blog.tian.io/bitstamp-was-hacked-2-weeks-ago-and-only-now-users-are-finding-out

======
rasengan
Don't use a centralized exchange. Don't use a hosted online wallet. Any
centralized source of a large amount of BTC/XBT or any other currency thereof
is simply going to be a target, no matter what. Anybody that claims they are
100% secure should be put into question. 0days are very real.

If you would like to use an "online" wallet, use Blockchain.info.

~~~
nextstep
Why should we trust Blockchain.info?

~~~
LoganCale
They don't hold your unencrypted private keys.

~~~
Idocrase
What's to stop a hacker from serving you malicious javascript that steals your
unencrypted private keys?

blockchain.info is no more secure than any other web wallet.

~~~
droope
They have a browser extension, so there's that. Two-factor involves trusting
them, but the actual bitcoin transactions apparently not.

Myself, I only hold pocket change in blockchain, the rest I hold on cold
storage.

Regarding them being shady, they are as shady as you all silicon valley
fellows. :) I hear that's where they are based.

------
Traubert
This is a sensational title. Apparently "only" a list of email addresses was
stolen.

~~~
biot
Copied. And who can say with certainty that no other data was copied? If the
incident occurred due to a server breach, can you still trust the server?

------
singularityyy
We really need more transparency in Bitcoin exchanges, and this needs to come
from within the community. The days of 'playing around' are gone, this is
serious business now. Industry leaders should at least form a consortium that
handles these kinds of issues and at least does an audit of funds. In
addition, exchanges should prove they have the said funds. It's a public
ledger folks, we need to demand more openness and honesty.

~~~
akinder
You mean.. like put regulations and oversight into place?

How delicious.

~~~
singularityyy
What does regulation have anything to do with what I wrote? Do you know you
can demand things as a consumer? As a group? As a community? As a market
participant?

Target 'leaked' 70m+ credit card details and there was no regulation that
would have forced them to disclose it. But yeah, lets make all the regulation
in the world for Bitcoin exchanges, because, you know ...

~~~
maxerickson
Are you being pedantic about forcing them or are you unaware that most U.S.
states have notification laws that apply when a data breach involves personal
information?

------
wehadfun
who still has money in anyone of these online wallets?

~~~
singularityyy
Jesus man, do some homework at least. It's not an online wallet, it's an
exchange. Do you not understand the difference?

~~~
kolev
Well, technically, you can use them as a hosted wallet, too.

